# Sprint Springs



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm going to toss this one out there to get some opinins. I just got off the phone with my local parts supplier and he's saying that Eibach springs are on back order till god knows when. He's offering some Sprints for a modest $179 and they give a full 2" drop verses Eibach's 1.2" drop. I can also have these in a couple of days. Anybody ever deal with Sprint?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Sprit has been around forever, i have their cell phones... oops wrong sprint. 

Yea, i used a specail set of sprint race springs in the integra. They are very good quality. Their sport spring which is what you'd be getting are good, but the drop is very agressive. Beware that you will be scraping on everything with a 2" drop.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

are they pretty stiff and where could you buy them from on the net?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I personally am not a big fan of Sprint. It's been talked about and speculated by many Sprint owners at B15sentra.net that the ride quality is pretty good for unpublished spring rates. Now, I personally have owned a set of B14 Sprints, and I didn't like them at all. They were NOT matched for OEM dampers whatsoever. They could be lots different with the Spec, that's for sure. Seems like the Spec dampers can do pretty well with most aftermarket springs. I would highly suggest Progress Springs from Performance Tuning. They're normally in stock, plus they are very well matched for Spec dampers. I've helped install a set in my roommate's Spec and also driven his and my friend's '02 Spec. The ride quality is nice, no bottoming out and just what I would wanted my setup to be.

All my 2 cents, of course.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

thanks alot for ur help ill check it out


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

No problemo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

i ran progress springs in my 95 200sx and after a while about 2 1/2 years they started to sag. and it wasnt just my set. it was a couple of differt people cars that it happend to. so i put eibach sport line springs along with Motivatioal Engineering shortend struts and it gave it alot better ride with lots of travel and handled great


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

so basically when u say the ride feels better because u have more travel, is it only because it doesnt hit the bumpstop all the time or what? and what happens when u take turns, it hits the bumpstop most of the time?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

well on the 95 i cut the bump stop down because its about 3 inches tall. and i hardly ever hit the bump stop after that unless a pot hole sneaks up on you


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

how much did u lower ur car and what shocks? stock? thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

from stock with 195 55 15 tire and the se-R rims in 95 the lowering came down to almost putting thge tire at the lip so i will say about 3-4 inches. the rear was stock except for a different rear shock plate from motivational eng. and the eibach springs


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

its a little confusing, u said u lowered ur front 3-4 inches and u left the rear the way it is? doesnt sound right


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

no i said i put a diff shock plate that is flat which lowered it a little plus the lowered spring and i cut 1 or 2 of the coils off the spring which does not hurt the spring because they are the coils that are close to one another


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

damn how low is that, do u have a picture of it? and are you sure it doesnt bottom out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

i would have to dig up a picture of it and no i did not rub. but you would have to watch out for the parking stops in parking lots with the front bumper


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *Sprit has been around forever, i have their cell phones... oops wrong sprint.
> 
> Yea, i used a specail set of sprint race springs in the integra. They are very good quality. Their sport spring which is what you'd be getting are good, but the drop is very agressive. Beware that you will be scraping on everything with a 2" drop. *


YES...Three people in the back seat you'll be scraping in no time. Also as mentioned Sprint does not publish their spring rates. For that reson alone i would not purchase them. I don't think there are many people that would put a performance part on their car unless HP gains were proven, this is sort of the same thing (SORT OF).


----------



## MNspecV11 (Nov 4, 2002)

I have the sprint spings on my 02 spec V and I am happy, the install was easy, a few of my street racer friends have be very impressed with the ride and handling, one of which has ebachs in his SVT. The drop is not a full 2" mine was about 1 3/4 in back and 1 1/2 in front. Look on the net, I got mine for $150 and fell they were worth it


----------

